# Is Your Name In Green?



## *Bio* (Jan 20, 2019)

For all of you that have access to the AAS Test Results, this is the place to be and we're glad to have you.  There are those of you out there viewing the results by virtue of a minimum post count of 25 and we're glad to have you posting but please consider making a minimum donation of $25 or more if it's possible, towards future testing and get your name in green or titled as a donating member!!  I'm really shocked at the number of members that are commenting on the results but haven't donated anything to the process. The ability to continue the testing is paramount!!   Like I always say, it's nice to know where to spend your hard earned money!  So for those that are in a position to donate, please contact buck1973 and help keep this invaluable testing going...it benefits everyone, so everyone should make a donation!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 21, 2019)

Well said.  Small price to pay for peace of mind.  If everyone was just to hustle and get to 25 posts to get around donating money, then the testing wouldn't continue.

Make that donation, reap the benefits.  All the cool kids will make multiple donations along the way as funds allow.  Be part of the cool kid group and donate to the cause!


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Just sent Buck a PM about making my donation!


----------



## Kid Dynamite27 (Mar 6, 2019)

I just donated..


----------



## Elite242lbs (Mar 7, 2019)

I donated 2 bottles of Primo and 1 bottle of sust. 275. Now I'm understanding that you have to actually donate a small amount of money to have the green on your name.


----------



## wonton (Jun 2, 2019)

Will contact Buck


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 2, 2019)

Elite242lbs said:


> I donated 2 bottles of Primo and 1 bottle of sust. 275. Now I'm understanding that you have to actually donate a small amount of money to have the green on your name.





 Not necessarily. That should qualify you


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 2, 2019)

Elite242lbs said:


> I donated 2 bottles of Primo and 1 bottle of sust. 275. Now I'm understanding that you have to actually donate a small amount of money to have the green on your name.



Your name is already in green and has been since you donated to the testing.


----------



## Elite242lbs (Jun 2, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Your name is already in green and has been since you donated to the testing.



Yes, thank you! I had posted that on March 3. Buck took care of that a while back.


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jul 9, 2019)

Is it green on the web site bc it's not green through Tapatalk?

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 9, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> Is it green on the web site bc it's not green through Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk



Tapatalk is a basic phone app, so many features that are visible/available on the website will not show on the app.

Every member from new to Admin have user titles, groups, privileges, access to different areas and so on. 
Different qualifications must be met for each usergroup/section.

View the forum from a computer and you will see it in it's entirety


----------



## A50# (Mar 12, 2020)

I want to contribute. Do I still contact buck1973?


----------



## srd1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Id like to contribute as well.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 13, 2020)

A50# said:


> I want to contribute. Do I still contact buck1973?





srd1 said:


> Id like to contribute as well.



Yes, contact buck1973 for donations towards the testing project.
Thanks


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 13, 2020)

yes 
 i will get all the  info  needed


----------



## A50# (Mar 15, 2020)

buck1973 said:


> yes
> i will get all the  info  needed



I dropped u a pm buck.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Donation sent, thanks buck!!


----------



## prototype5 (Mar 19, 2020)

It was worth it just to see the results on who not to buy from lol


----------



## pupu (Mar 19, 2020)

BUMP.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 19, 2020)

How long till im green:sHa_lolbig2:


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 19, 2020)

srd1 said:


> How long till im green:sHa_lolbig2:



I usually leave the VET's in yellow and just update their user title.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Sweet, thanks Anasci!!!


----------



## johnnythunders (Mar 27, 2020)

I've donated funds multiple time's and products at least once (maybe twice?).  I will absolutely be donating whatever I can this next round as well.  

I love what the Anasci community is doing with testing.  Saved my a** a number of times.  Literally and figuratively haha.


----------



## johnnythunders (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm not gonna lie, do forget to donate sometimes bc life happens.  So, this is just me thinking out loud fellas:  

In addition to collecting donations round the clock that Buck1973 is already so efficient at heading up... 

What if there was a seasonal, quarterly, or bi-annual "push" or "reminder" for donations and new Anasci membership as well?  Maybe a seasonal reminder that aligns with the competitive bodybuilding calendar?   

I'm imagining what other high level donation based campaigns do (Salvation Army during holidays, Susan G. in October, etc.)  <- was struggling for examples here haha.  

It seems to me if there was an emphasis on modeling some of the examples' approach, awareness from vets and others could be pushed out to multiple channels at once.  There could be a really large response, and one that is predictable for funding and membership.  Maybe a little easier on "testin management" as well?  

TL/DR: I forget to donate sometimes because I should be checking in with the forum more frequently year round haha


----------



## johnnythunders (Mar 27, 2020)

And... Maybe the entire above post of ideas is already happening or has already been discussed and I just wasn't aware haha.  

If so, apologies.  Please delete and save me from the embarrassment lol

JT


----------



## BrooklynBorn (May 13, 2020)

How much is it to donate and how do I do it?


----------



## buck1973 (May 13, 2020)

BrooklynBorn said:


> How much is it to donate and how do I do it?



25  min   and  that would  b  contact  me in a  PM


----------



## BOWTECH (Oct 23, 2020)

Best donation I ever made. Guys make a donation. Lots of “VERY VALUABLE” information. Thank you Buck.


----------



## pupu (Oct 24, 2020)

Be donating again buck.




buck1973 said:


> 25  min   and  that would  b  contact  me in a  PM


----------

